# Grill smoked zucchini



## daboys (Sep 9, 2008)

We've always done zucchini in boats. This time I cut them into slices. Put olive oil, coarse pepper, kosher salt, garlic powder, onion powder, and the slices into a zipock bag. Mixed it all up real good and in the fridge for about 4 hrs. Did some up with the ribs. The rest I put on the ecb. I moved the coals up to grill and threw in some hickory. On with the slices, turning after about 10-15 min. After they were about done I added shredded parm. cheese. Talk about tasty.

in the bag


on the ecb


plated


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark, those look VERY tasty! Thanks for posting this, I will give them a try. :)


----------



## daboys (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Jeanie. The cheese really makes a diff. They are good without it, but even better with it.


----------



## hhookk (Sep 9, 2008)

I love zucchini. That looks awesome. Will definetly try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daboys (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Doug. Never ate much of it till this summer. Now we can't get enough of it.


----------



## blacklab (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great 

Somtimes we just  cut the zuks or squash lenth wise in quaters. just a little easier to handle.


----------



## wutang (Sep 10, 2008)

That is usually what I do also. Zucchini "sticks" are just a little easier to move around/flip on the grill.  Those look very good.


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2008)

Only thing I do that is really different is that I bias slice my zukes.  And I have been known to thinly bias slice either some kielbasa or some linguica and after a proper grilling lay it on top of the zuke and then hit with the cheese. Your choice, vegan or otherwise!

Cheers!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great daboys.  How bout them "Boys"!!


----------

